# Low Mileage Insurance



## Zak (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi

Now that I've just got my Skyline GTR R33 and its about to land in the UK I need to get insurance.

I am not going to be using it as an everyday car so am probably only gonna clock up about 2-3k miles a year on it.

Would I classify for some sort of classic car or low usage discount ?

Thanks Zak


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

You should be acceptable for restricted mileage or maybe even modern classic (if you have another car and a garage). Remember classic insurance has NO NCD on it so if you insure this car and it's your only car after 2 years you will have NO NCD left i.e. back to 0!

Specialised restricted mileage is best but I'm not sure who to contact.


----------



## Zak (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice

Anyone know who to contact for something like this ?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

AON Classic offer policies of this nature, although they seem to be frightened off by very long lists of mods...


----------



## Zak (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks I'll give Aon a try then

I don't think my car is too heavily modified


----------

